# Extraneous Noise when Tapping



## Skygoneblue (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey guys,

I'm not sure of the correct terminology, so I've had trouble Googling what exactly is going on...

I tap the low strings: no problem. 

*I tap my high E and B: I hear two sounds. I hear the note I'm tapping, but it sounds like another note being played as well.*

Is my action too low? Is the string ringing behind the nut? Or is that something else entirely?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Greatoliver (Dec 13, 2011)

I think it it the string vibrating between the fret you tapped and the nut, rather than between the fret and the bridge. Does the note ring out when amplified, if so, is it a lot quieter?

This is one of the reasons people use hairbands when two-handed tapping.


----------



## Skygoneblue (Dec 13, 2011)

Greatoliver said:


> I think it it the string vibrating between the fret you tapped and the nut, rather than between the fret and the bridge. Does the note ring out when amplified, if so, is it a lot quieter?



Yea, it seems like kind of a deadened note that's why the hell out of key with what I'm playing. I was suspecting it was some sort of unwanted vibration, but I couldn't tell where it was coming from.

I'll steal one of my wife's hair thingees and see if that helps. Thanks man!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 13, 2011)

WHen was the last time you changed strings, mate? Is it only acoustically that you hear this noise or does it translate to the amplified sound?


----------



## Winspear (Dec 13, 2011)

Yep it's the length behind your finger. If you pick the string there you will hear that note. 
It wont come through on pickups. However, it does make me wonder how acoustic tappers ever sound good. I can't seem to do it haha


----------



## Skygoneblue (Dec 13, 2011)

Fred the Shred said:


> WHen was the last time you changed strings, mate? Is it only acoustically that you hear this noise or does it translate to the amplified sound?



I just got the guitar from a guy on here. I'd have to ask him... 

And no, I don't think the sound is being amplified. I play at home at low volumes, so it's likely I was just hearing it in my lap.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 13, 2011)

It's just the bit between the nut and the tapped note. If you lay your left hand very lightly on the strings when you tap, that out of tune note should be gone, then. 

As for the hairband thing, I don't advise practising with it, as while it is a good accessory to prevent unwanted open string ring in live or recording situations, the cleaner you manage to do things without additional apparel, the better your technique becomes and the less need you'll have to rely on hairbands and the like.


----------



## Skygoneblue (Dec 13, 2011)

Fred the Shred said:


> It's just the bit between the nut and the tapped note. If you lay your left hand very lightly on the strings when you tap, that out of tune note should be gone, then.
> 
> As for the hairband thing, I don't advise practising with it, as while it is a good accessory to prevent unwanted open string ring in live or recording situations, the cleaner you manage to do things without additional apparel, the better your technique becomes and the less need you'll have to rely on hairbands and the like.



Point taken, and agreed with, but... If I'm tapping with both hands, how is that feasible?


----------



## JStraitiff (Dec 13, 2011)

This is why i keep a bandana tied on my headstock. 1) it adds some color to that guitar which is all black 2) I pull it down over the upper frets to keep the noise down when tapping or soloing (this guitar is used for recording mostly btw lol)


----------



## Solodini (Dec 14, 2011)

If you're using the middle finger of your traditional fretting hand to tap (or ring or pinky) then you can mute with the index finger, a la slide players.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 14, 2011)

When you're tapping with both hands, just having the left hand there does the trick - remember that this will not be translated when amplified, and it's unwanted ringing open strings that will be the bane of proper tapping when working with the electric guitar, so I'd highly suggest you work on that and simply make that noise negligible by raising the practice volume slightly or resorting to headphones.

As an example, here's a vid of my song Retribution where I am doing hammer-ons on all different strings with both hands and none of that noise - it's simply because the damping is eliminating unwanted string ringing and the pickups will never "hear" the notes after my finger hits:


It's a relatively simple tapped part, so you might want to give that, or Joe Satriani's Midnight a spin if you're considering tapping with more than one finger on your right hand.


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 14, 2011)

EtherealEntity said:


> Yep it's the length behind your finger. If you pick the string there you will hear that note.
> It wont come through on pickups. However, it does make me wonder how acoustic tappers ever sound good. I can't seem to do it haha



Good muting practices


----------



## Skygoneblue (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the feedback guys. The core of my question was just where the noise was coming from. I found a badass wrist band with Domo on it, and it snugs perfectly around the nut of my guitar. 

I'm also very familiar with left and right hand muting techniques - been playing bass for over 12 years - and I'm keeping those in mind as well. 

I appreciate all the help!


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 15, 2011)

If you watch Vai play 'building the church' you can see him tapping double overhand, this is a nice way to do it if you can transition well as you can use the meaty part by your pinky to mute the crap out of everything, and still use your index heavily.

If I am doing a short spurt what I like to do, if at all possible is limit my LH index finger use and mute with that. As you are a bassist, think of using the spot below your thumb on your right hand similar to a 'floating thumb' technique to mute lower strings.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 15, 2011)

Skygoneblue said:


> Point taken, and agreed with, but... If I'm tapping with both hands, how is that feasible?


 
You can still mute. That's part of practicing your technique.


----------



## violent mouth (Dec 16, 2011)

wrist band on the head stock does the trick, if needed you can slightly move over the nut this really helps reduce unwanted noise.


----------

